# Which fletching jig/ vanes?



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I use a Bitz, jig and fletch Fusions & Feathers with it .


----------



## dnullify (Apr 16, 2010)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> I use a Bitz, jig and fletch Fusions & Feathers with it .


that's a bit out of my budget at the moment


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I have 4 BPE Inc. ProSeries fletchers, they are awesome!! I use them in my shop, Way better than a Bitz, more adjustable and easier to adjust, I have had a few Bitz and will never have another, It maybe all metal but IMHO it sucks in adjustability, I have one ProSeries that I have had for near 10yrs and I have used it in my shop for 3 of those, there is no telling how many hundreds of dz arrows that thing has fletched and i still use it today its still going strong, I know you can get the BPE's at eders.com for I think about $45 or less


----------



## dnullify (Apr 16, 2010)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> I use a Bitz, jig and fletch Fusions & Feathers with it .





Nitroboy said:


> I have 4 BPE Inc. ProSeries fletchers, they are awesome!! I use them in my shop, Way better than a Bitz, more adjustable and easier to adjust, I have had a few Bitz and will never have another, It maybe all metal but IMHO it sucks in adjustability, I have one ProSeries that I have had for near 10yrs and I have used it in my shop for 3 of those, there is no telling how many hundreds of dz arrows that thing has fletched and i still use it today its still going strong, I know you can get the BPE's at eders.com for I think about $45 or less


In your opinion, would that give better results for an amateur than the EZ-fletch?
and what model should i get either way: strait, right helical, or left helical?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Right Helical would be my choice, its usually the standard that most places and companies do, I haven't had much dealings with the EZ fletch but the times I did, I wish I would have had my BPE jig, but thats the jig I have used the most and have come acustomed too, I have had one since I was 13yrs old, Its just easier and more precise and consistant to be able to do one vane/feather at a time, Was easier for me to learn with back when I was 13 too, took me about 5 mins to figure out how easy it was, Which ever you choose good luck


----------



## dnullify (Apr 16, 2010)

so, if only one vane has fallen off, would you have to rip all three of and strip the glue off and start over? 
that's what they did at the shop...

otherwise i could see why being able to do one at a time to be more convenient...


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

dnullify said:


> so, if only one vane has fallen off, would you have to rip all three of and strip the glue off and start over?
> that's what they did at the shop...
> 
> otherwise i could see why being able to do one at a time to be more convenient...


I usually don't if I was the one who fletched them in the first place, casue all you would have to do is put the arrow back in and index it to the vane that needs replaced and glue one back on, If I didn't do the fletching on my jigs then I'll strip them all off so they will be right, I have my jigs set-up where the vanes are exactly an equal distance apart around the shaft, something you cannot do with a EZ fletch or a Bitz


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 22, 2009)

I got a Bohning jig at Cabela's...cost me about $35-$40 and works fine. Yeah, it's all plastic. Does a good job, and whenever it lets me down, I'll decide what will replace it. 

IMHO, that would be better than nothing, and will not break the bank. 

Matter of fact, I have an FMJ340 sitting in it right now that is getting another Fusion added to it when I get home. The only "problem" I have with single vane fletchers is that I forget to go back in 10 min and add the next one, and it takes me a day to do a shaft because I don't remember to add the vanes regularly.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a Bohning Pro (2 actually-one w/straight clamp with a lot of offset and one w/right helical). I have been using them for a couple of years now w/o any problems and they really do a great job. I prefer the 2" Vanetec HP's for my broadheads and fletch them over wraps using loctite superglue gel in the control tip (blue) bottle. I don't like using paint thinner, I only use goo gone supreme and/or isopropyl alcohol. I always finish cleaning the shaft by wiping it down w/ alcohol and drying with a clean microfiber cloth. I keep a Bitz in my shop to do my 4 and 5 inch feathers and vanes set for right helical. It does a really good job, but I hate having to change the settings everytime I want something different. That is why I have the 2 Bohnings setup for my particular arrow configurations. Straight with offset for my HP's and helical for my 3" and 4" low profile vanes. I always refletch all 3 vanes.


----------



## dnullify (Apr 16, 2010)

So, either the BPE at $42, or the Bohning $35. 

would both produce pretty much the same results?

i'm thinking right helical. I've just started shooting, and i shoot target recurve. would right helical suit that application well?

I'm leaning towards the bohning, that way i can stock up on vanes and glue. would i need a fletch-stripper as well?

thanks for the help and knoledge all! I appreciate it!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

dnullify said:


> So, either the BPE at $42, or the Bohning $35.
> 
> *1*would both produce pretty much the same results?
> 
> ...


*1* Probly would, Not familiar with the Bohning
*2* Right-Helical would work just fine
*3* I do alot of arrows and never used a stripper, just an 'ol dull razor blade in a box cutter handle, cheap and if you take your time, which you should then it will not damage the shaft


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 22, 2009)

dnullify said:


> So, either the BPE at $42, or the Bohning $35.
> 
> would both produce pretty much the same results?
> 
> ...


For carbon shafts, I use an old potato peeler. It's a lot easier to avoid catching the shaft with it than a plain blade. If you want to get used to doing the fletch stripping first, a dedicated, purpose-built tool might be useful. 

For aluminum shafts, I use a utility knife, or even a pocket knife if need be. It's pretty challenging to damage aluminum shaft with a knife blade without knowing you're doing something incorrectly!


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nitroboy said:


> I have 4 BPE Inc. ProSeries fletchers, they are awesome!! I use them in my shop, Way better than a Bitz, more adjustable and easier to adjust, I have had a few Bitz and will never have another, It maybe all metal but IMHO it sucks in adjustability, I have one ProSeries that I have had for near 10yrs and I have used it in my shop for 3 of those, there is no telling how many hundreds of dz arrows that thing has fletched and i still use it today its still going strong, I know you can get the BPE's at eders.com for I think about $45 or less


I'll have to second that!!!!!Ive have had mine for at least 10 yrs,still going strong!!!Look in the Classifieds they are there.I've had a bitz,there good,but for the extra $,I beleive the B.P.E holds its own!!!A lot of it has to do with your experience level,and the bitz can be a bit much at 1st.


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

dnullify said:


> Hi all. I had a quick question.
> I just got home from my 3rd time at the range with 3 of my 12 arrow's fletching shredded...
> 
> up till now i've beend driving 30 odd miles to the archery store to get my arrows repaired, and it looks like i'm going to need to get a jig.
> ...


I recently bought a Bohning Blazer Helical jig. Works great, puts a 3 degree helical fletch on the arrow. Very simple to use. I have been very happy with it


----------



## wglide85 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have recently switched to the Arizona Mini Fletching jig. Used the Bohning Blazer Helical jig and broke the plastic. Yes, I am rough on things. I have a Blitz and while happy with it I like the more radical helical of the Arizona jig.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Any opinions on the Jojan Monofletcher fletching Jig?


----------



## JB9 (May 7, 2009)

The bad thing about the EZ fletch is you cant adjust the length from the back end of the shaft to the fletch. Another problem I had was all the glue running to one end of the fletch since it holds the arrow vertical when you set it down where other jigs are more horizontal. Fletched one batch of arrows with it and never used it again.


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

*Getten jiggy wit it*

I had my bitzenburger jig for 16 years now and I have no problem with it,straight and right clamps,it's worth every $$$.


----------



## bowhunter247365 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Jig*

I have a Bitz and love it. Search on here for a used 1.


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

+1 on the blazer helix jig --- pretty much idiot proof and puts a nice twist on the short vanes


----------



## dnullify (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry guys, i caved and went to the store and had my arrows done. got back from the range today, two arrows out of action again... I brought a friend who's never shot before, and ripped up a few more vanes.

Anyway, i'm now pretty set on either the BPE standard ($31) or the bohning pro ($24).

I'll probably get the bohning for now (price reasons), then upgrade later on when budget allows. 

Now, as for vanes, are there any suggestions? I don't know a whole lot about vanes, so i don't know what will suite my purpose. i do know i'll need a lot, and not at too high a price, as i seem to be going through them.

It'll help me decide where i'll pick up the fletching jig. 

Much thanks all!



JB9 said:


> The bad thing about the EZ fletch is you cant adjust the length from the back end of the shaft to the fletch. Another problem I had was all the glue running to one end of the fletch since it holds the arrow vertical when you set it down where other jigs are more horizontal. Fletched one batch of arrows with it and never used it again.


useful thoughts, thanks! i'll definitely go for a more traditional if not slower jig.


----------



## foambeetle (Jan 2, 2009)

*Check out the Grayling Jig*

I too am new to fletching my own, and was looking to get into it on a budget. I just got the Grayling Jig w/right helical clamp for $23.50 (new) on-line (Bowhunters Superstore) and it worked like a charm on my first dozen.

Many people have many preferences on vanes. Duravanes (by Norway), for 'basic' fletching seem to be a good bargain. I have been hearing good things about the Fusions, and will likely be trying them in the near future.

Also, based on the comments from folks here on AT about the Gorilla Impact Tough super-glue for attaching vanes, I tried it and am very happy I did. (I love AT!)

So, as someone having just done what you are about to do, I thought I would pass along what worked for me. I spent about $50 (jig and supplies) to wrap/fletch 2 dz. shafts.

~Happy Trails


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Buy some Blazers and the new Mini EZ Fletch. Puts blazers on better and faster than a Bitz by far.


----------



## jokker1978 (Jun 21, 2010)

on vanes ! all i can say is rbay you can get them very cheap . blazers too


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been using a Bitz for 15 years with both a straight and right helical clamp. They both work well for every vane I've used. I am currently fletching blazers with the helical clamp. I fletch blazers up about an inch above the nock. I have also fletch all kinds of 4" vane with both the straight and helical claps. The bitz is the way to go. It will do everything.


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

starrflight.com check it out they will save you time and $$$$


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have an easy fletch as well but only use it when I am on hunting trips when I need it fletched then, but That's the only time I use it because I don't think it is very consistent. For normal fletching, I use a Jo Jan Multi-Fletcher. I can fletch them straight or any helical angle possible and it works flawlessly. For vanes, I am currently using blazer vanes but since I can't find any here on archerytalk cheap and a guy at an archery shop was using the vanetec vanes and they seem to be just a good if not better than the blazers and a cheap as well and here soon I'll be going to them.


----------



## idlewildranch (Nov 6, 2009)

*fletches flying*

it seems to me,your not having problems w/your fletching all that much,but what i hear going on w/your bow is your arrows hitting the rest as the arrow is released from the bow,have you done a powder test or have you noticed when you shoot,you can see your arrow fly funny when it come out of the bow,nock end flys up and then trys to recover as it goes down range.if yes your rest is not getting out of the way if it a drop away.maybe look into that. your arrows should be comming out of your bow like a bullet.good luck


----------



## kimosabi (Jul 22, 2010)

*Indoor target vanes*

For indoor target shooting is the straight fletch the way to go? Can you put a slight 1 or 2 degree angle on the fletch with a straight fletch jig?


----------

